

36% of US college students learn nothing in four years - Kisil
http://chronicle.com/article/Trust-Us-Wont-Cut-It/125978/

======
Kisil
For more discussion of the subject by the same author, see his blog post:
[http://www.quickanded.com/2011/01/the-most-important-
higher-...](http://www.quickanded.com/2011/01/the-most-important-higher-
education-study-in-years.html)

